# iMac écran plat...



## touba (5 Juin 2001)

il ya un petit sondage sur la page d'accueil de Mac Génération : que voulez vous voir évoluer à la prochaine MacWorld Expo ?

51 % des sondés ont répondus : un iMac écran plat...

je comprends pas bien là... si on met un écran plat sur l'iMac, où va passer tout ce qu'il y avait derrière l'écran ??? (ben je veux dire le processeur, la RAM, le DD etc...)
si c'est pour le mettre à part, ce sera plus vraiment un iMac non ?
ça resemblera plus à un cube avec un écran plat...

je vois pas bien où les 51 % veulent en venir... expliquez moi.

------------------
wala wala wala wala wala bok ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2001)

Peut-être un truc comme ça :  http://www.applele.com/himac_r3a.html 

Mais bon, ça c'est Applele c'est juste une idée d'un designer Japonais qui n'a rien à voir avec Apple !

@+ Manu


----------



## Gwenhiver (5 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*je comprends pas bien là... si on met un écran plat sur l'iMac, où va passer tout ce qu'il y avait derrière l'écran ??? (ben je veux dire le processeur, la RAM, le DD etc...)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ça, ça prend pas de place. Regarde ton PowerBook

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2001)

avec la place gagner tous en conservant le boitier on peut peut etre y mettre des extensions ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## archeos (5 Juin 2001)

eh bien moi j'ai répondu un iMac écran plat pour la taille de l''écran, pas plus encombrant mais offrant une meilleure diagonale visible, offrant en outre des possibilités de redesign de l'iMac, qui serait deux fois moins profond, et qui consommerait encore moins

------------------
ibn mac


----------



## archeos (5 Juin 2001)

Est ce qu'il y a un moyen d'avoir des résultats actualisés du sondage sans voter à chaque fois ?

------------------
ibn mac


----------



## touba (5 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
* Ça, ça prend pas de place. Regarde ton PowerBook

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui d'accord Gwen... mais un PowerBook titanium coute 24000 FF !!!! ils pourront faire pareil pour un iMac sans augmenter son prix ? sachant que l'écran coute 1/3 du prix du titanium...


------------------
wala wala wala wala wala bok ???


----------



## benR (6 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*
je comprends pas bien là... si on met un écran plat sur l'iMac, où va passer tout ce qu'il y avait derrière l'écran ??? 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il semble surtout que l'écran plat soit la réponse la plus simple au gros reproche fait à l'imac depuis 1-2 ans : la taille de son écran.
Passer à un 17 pouces serait (semble-t-il) ridicule au niveau de la taille et du poids de la machine.

Avec un écran plat, on gagne en encombrement et en surface utile. 
En plus, on peut renouvelle vraiment la gamme...
au détriment du prix, sans doute, malheureusement, même si les écrans LCD ont baissés...


----------



## Gwenhiver (6 Juin 2001)

Ouais, peut-être.
Mais quand même, quand tu regardes un iMac, tu t'aperçois que ce qui prend le plus de place, c'est le tube du moniteur. Après, la carte mère, il doit bien y avoir moyen de la plier en deux, et de la planquer dérrière l'écran plat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2001)

Pourquoi un écran plat ?

- Service après vente nettement plus simple : La matrice est morte ca se voit tout de suite pas besion de jongler entre la carte vidéo et le tube.
- Le poid de la machine, facilement divisé par 2 je pense, donc carton plus petit.
- Bcp moins fragile qu'un tube en verre.
- Meilleur reglage de luminosité et de concorrdance des couleurs
- Pour MacOS X c est la classe, tout sera nettement plus fin à l'écran.
- et j'en passe....

J'insite bien sur le premier point car je compte pas le nombre de fois ou j ai changé un tube quand c etait la carte vidéo et le contraire sur ces foutus iMac slurp !

++

------------------
*The most important thing in life, is to be free,... Do you feel free ?* - _Peace & Love_


----------



## JB (7 Juin 2001)

Effectivement, il ne serait pas plus simple pour Apple de sortir un bundle cube G3 avec un LCD 15" de diagonale (soit 15" visible contre 13,6" pour le 15" CRT actuel) ?
Parce que c'est bien à ça qu'on arrive non ? Evidemment, il est possible qu'ils nous aient concocté un nouveau design révolutionnaire qui aurait l'avantage de conserver le tout en un (un cube "clipable" sur l'écran ?)

L'avenir nous le dira....

JB


----------



## roro (7 Juin 2001)

c'est surtout un iMac avec de la patate qu'il faut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je veux dire un iMac avec un proc qui fait tourner confortablement X
bref, des Macs beaucoup plus puissants parce que depuis fin 1997, ça stagne.
Rappelez vous : à l'arrivée du G3 fin 1997, un G3/233 était plus perf qu'un 604e/350. Bref, ça donnait envie de changer. J'étais en stage dans une boite à l'été 1998 qui avait décidé de renouveler massivement son parc pour des G3/233 (rapport prix/perfs excellent à l'époque)
La différence de puissance entre G3 et G4 n'est pas aussi flagrante.
Tout ça pour dire, que oui, le design, c'est bien (j'adore). Mais y a un truc qui fait vendre dans ce domaine : la puissance.
Perso, je ne vais pas renouveler mon iMac 400 tant que le gain en puissance ne sera pas significatif. L'écran plat, c'est la cerise sur le gâteau.


----------



## touba (7 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par roro:
*
Tout ça pour dire, que oui, le design, c'est bien (j'adore). Mais y a un truc qui fait vendre dans ce domaine : la puissance.

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça dépend pour qui : si toit u parles de puissance c'est parce que tu es un fidèle Mac'user... si Apple veut s'ouvrir à une nouvelle clientèle, il va falloir faire du beau ! (il le fait déjà très bien, certes...)
que font la plupart des posseseurs d'ordinateurs ? ils surfent, ils font du traitement de texte, et se lisent quelques vidéos... un 733 Mhz pour ça !!! non... il faut un beau mac, ça suffit !
(je parle bien de particulier, pas de fanas ou mordus d'informatique)



------------------
wala wala wala wala wala bok ???


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2001)

je pense qui cela se confimee le nouvel imac n'aura qu'un écran de 15 pouces car malgres la baisse des prix, un dalle lcd 17 est encore chere, et je pense que le design se raprogerrait plus du mac 20 em anniversaire

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## MarcMame (9 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mercutio:
*apple n'a pas l'air de se rendre compte que si elle ne vend pas pas plus de machines ce n'est pas parce que le design est mort mais  la valeur intrinsèque de la machine est en déça des attentes :
-pas de carte vidéo amovible 
-pas de PCI
-un 15" (c'est un peu juste)
-pas de combo
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ha, ben oui, il ne leur reste plus qu'a sortir un G4 tower...
Autant demander à Renault pourquoi la Twingo ne ressemble pas à un Espace...


----------



## MarcMame (9 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mercutio:
*autre suggestion: un server en rack.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
1/ Un G4 (server ou pas) peut être couché et fixé sur une plateforme rackable au format 19 pouces.










[Ce message a été modifié par MarcMame (edited 09 Juin 2001).]


----------



## MarcMame (10 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mercutio:
*autre suggestion: un server en rack.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
2/ Ca existe aussi déjà tout fait.


----------



## ficelle (10 Juin 2001)

ça fait un bout de temps que je reve d'un irack intercalé entre mon ampli et mon lecteur DVD.....


----------



## Amiral 29 (10 Juin 2001)

qu'est ce que c beau toutes les photos!
Je n'y comprends rien novice que je suis,mais vraiment voilà 1 question qui aura eu de nombreuses et belles réponses.
C marrant, avec 1 voire 2 "jaunes" C encore +beau. Vraiment 1 beau forum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kenavo


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2001)

apparament c'est que pour les imac rev a b c d

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## SergeD (10 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*Est ce qu'il y a un moyen d'avoir des résultats actualisés du sondage sans voter à chaque fois ?

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je pense qu'il suffit d'accepter les cookies.
Serge


----------



## archeos (10 Juin 2001)

non, j'ai déjà activé " accepter les cookies ". En fait, ça viendrait plutôt du navigateur (iCab). Omniweb présente les résultats actualisés du sondage

------------------
ibn mac


----------



## mercutio (10 Juin 2001)

apple n'a pas l'air de se rendre compte que si elle ne vend pas pas plus de machines ce n'est pas parce que le design est mort mais  la valeur intrinsèque de la machine est en déça des attentes :
-pas de carte vidéo amovible 
-pas de PCI
-un 15" (c'est un peu juste)
-pas de combo

le concept monobloc est bien mais à 8000  maxi
moi je verai bien un gros cube ( plus rectangle, avec deux pci) et un 15" lcd à 10 000 F
sinon on a un portable.

autre suggestion: un server en rack.


----------



## mercutio (11 Juin 2001)

je voulais dire qu'un imac avec écran plat, ça va ressembler furieusement à un portable sans ses avantages (la mobilité ) mais avec ses inconvénients (évolutivité zéro, prix,...)
un G4 tower, je ne demande pas mieux mais pas à 15000 F.
on verra la surprise, mais de toute façon il sera trop cher.
ça fait un an que j'attend une machine correcte (ati 8 Mo ça p...).

wait and see ...


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2001)

moi je vois bien un petit g3 800, une carte 2 force 2 mx,combo dvd/cd/graveurs, un bus a 133 mhz, usb firewire, airport, ethernet le tout pour 11000 frs max (faut que le prix soit agressif)

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## archeos (11 Juin 2001)

vu la gamme d'iBook, le combo, et l'écran  LCD s'il remplace le TFT, ne seront disponibles que sur le haut de gamme. Pour la question du coût, vu qu'on trouve un 15" à 4000FF TTC, je pense que ça devrait être rentable sur un iMac à 13 000 FF, vu la progression des volumes de vente que cela entrainerait

------------------
ibn mac


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2001)

ça reste tout de méme un monobloc et l'évolutivité n'est pas terrible

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## Gwenhiver (11 Juin 2001)

Si on veut être évolutif, on n'achète pas un iMac. On le sait depuis trois ans.

D'autant plus que qu'est-ce que tu appelles "être évolutif" ? Parce que de nos jours, on a quand même de moins en moins besoin de bourrer la machine de cartes PCI. On trouve presque tout en FireWire.

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2001)

quand je parle évolutif c'est par exemple viré la carte graphique ( j'ai viré la rage 128 pour une g force 2mx) mettre des disques internes, lecteur zip, disques durs,...

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac

[Ce message a été modifié par macinside (edited 10 Juin 2001).]


----------



## benR (11 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*quand je parle évolutif c'est par exemple viré la carte graphique ( j'ai viré la rage 128 pour une g force 2mx) mettre des disques internes, lecteur zip, disques durs,...

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

des trucs de gars qui peuvent se payer un G4 Tower premier prix, quoi


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2001)

j'avais achette mon g4 400 gigabit ethernet a apple expo 2000 pour 12000 frs

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## roro (11 Juin 2001)

ouais, y a eu inflation depuis... 15500FFTTC pour le moins cher des G4 tower. C'est du n'importe quoi !


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2001)

c'est normal, il y a beaucoup de différence

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## benR (11 Juin 2001)

ok, dans ce cas la je m'excuse...

Juste par curiosité, tu avais un écran à ce prix là ?


----------



## archeos (11 Juin 2001)

c'est sur que c'est un peu énervant tous ces cables autour de l'iMac. mais l'avantage, c'est la facilité (la plupart du temps) de l'installation : on branche et ça marche. Et il me semble que le disque de l'iMac peut être changé, même si un interne sera toujours moins performant qu'un FW externe (mais aussi qq centaines de francs moins chers)

------------------
ibn mac


----------



## Zitoune (11 Juin 2001)

Quand on parlait du prix un peu plus haut, chez Auchan, ils vendaient Mercredi dernier un Athlon 1Ghe avec écran lcd 15"" pour 9000 FF ttc !!!
Alors, 13000 pour un iMac avec écran plat, c'est pas donné !


----------



## ficelle (11 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
* même si un interne sera toujours moins performant qu'un FW externe
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


ah bon !!!
tu es peut etre deja passé au firewire 2....


----------



## MarcMame (11 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mercutio:
*je voulais dire qu'un imac avec écran plat, ça va ressembler furieusement à un portable sans ses avantages (la mobilité ) mais avec ses inconvénients (évolutivité zéro, prix,...)
un G4 tower, je ne demande pas mieux mais pas à 15000 F.
on verra la surprise, mais de toute façon il sera trop cher.
ça fait un an que j'attend une machine correcte (ati 8 Mo ça p...).*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>Bref, t'es jamais content et il y aura toujours un truc qui n'ira pas.


----------



## archeos (11 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*
ah bon !!!
tu es peut etre deja passé au firewire 2....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

sur un iMac : disque en ATA 33, débit maximal théorique : 33 Mo/s
disque en FW :  débit maximal théorique : 50 Mo/s
en fait c'est le disque interne de l'iMac qui sera toujours plus lent qu'un FireWire, ceux des G4 est en ATA 66 ou ATA 100

------------------
ibn mac


----------



## roro (11 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*c'est normal, il y a beaucoup de différence

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

à l'arrivée du G3 en 1997, les prix défiaient toute concurrence par rapport aux anciens haut de gamme qu'ils remplaçaient.
Que le G4/466 soit plus performant et plus équipé que le 400 qu'il remplace, c'est normal. C'est la loi du genre en info. Mais que le prix d'attaque prenne plus de 15%, c'est étonnant... c'est jobesque (ce type a plein de qualités et de gros défauts ! sur le prix des G4, faudrait qu'il retombe les pieds sur terre) et elitiste. C'est une erreur.


----------



## macinside (12 Juin 2001)

non mais pour pas chere l'écran

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac

[Ce message a été modifié par macinside (edited 11 Juin 2001).]


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2001)

une images :







le méme en 15 pouces c'est réaliste

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac

[Ce message a été modifié par macinside (edited 12 Juin 2001).]


----------



## archeos (13 Juin 2001)

si ça commence à 7500 FF TTC, j'en prends 2 tout de suite


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2001)

faut pas rever a moins d'une chute spéctaculaire du prix des dalles lcd

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## noliv (13 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mercutio:
*je voulais dire qu'un imac avec écran plat, ça va ressembler furieusement à un portable sans ses avantages (la mobilité ) mais avec ses inconvénients (évolutivité zéro, prix,...)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben... c'est deja le cas avec les iMacs actuels (evolutivité zéro, prix...)


----------



## mercutio (14 Juin 2001)

c'est pour ça qu'il faut que ça change !
en tout cas ils nous préparent un gros gros coup.
il suffit de voir l'ibook et le Ti, si Apple continue sur cette voie, ça va faire des heureux.


----------



## ficelle (14 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
* sur un iMac : disque en ATA 33, débit maximal théorique : 33 Mo/s
disque en FW :  débit maximal théorique : 50 Mo/s
en fait c'est le disque interne de l'iMac qui sera toujours plus lent qu'un FireWire, ceux des G4 est en ATA 66 ou ATA 100
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
le debit des disques firewire est bien inferieur aux capacités du bus firewire. la limitation vient de la passerelle ide qui procure une vitesse d'environs 20 MO/s....wala !!!


----------



## archeos (16 Juin 2001)

Ahha ? Pourtant il est assez fréquent sur les PC haut de gamme ! Encore une annonce possible pour juillet
merci Ficelle pour tes préçisions

------------------
ibn mac


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2001)

et les g4 n'ont que de l'ata 66

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2001)

et peu etre du firewire 2 ?

------------------
la musique sur mac c'est aussi le mp3 !

 cybermacmp3

le site du mp3 sur mac


----------

